# Missed bus.



## TheYoungRunaway (Jan 29, 2016)

Holy shit so there I was sitting at the greyhound station waiting on my bus. Ended up falling asleep and missed it by six measly fucking minutes. Shelling out the 20 bones to head out tomorrow instead but I've just lost a lot of faith in my ability to effectively travel. Hot damn. Shacked up in this little diner for the night, and its really not too shabby, then we're on the road. Whats the dumbest thing youve done with your travels? Hahaha.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 29, 2016)

If missin' a bus is the dumbest thing you've done in your travels you're doing pretty good. If a little event like that shakes you up you might consider becoming a yuppy and miss flights instead.

Sorry I didn't share the dumbest thing I ever did, but I'm guessing you didn't share the dumbest thing you've ever done while traveling either.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 29, 2016)

It would be very hard to pick one in particular as the dumbest, as I have so many to choose from.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 29, 2016)

C'mon @TheYoungRunaway, unless you started traveling last month there must be something you've done more dumb than missing the bus.

Have you ever drank your piss jug yet?

Have you torn your jacket while negotiating a hole in a chain link fence?

Have you ever left any gear behind?

Ever forget where you stashed something or couldn't find it because you had no flashlight?

Ever eat something from a dumpster and wish you hadn't later?

Ever been set out on a train and sat there like a dummy when air broke and left you there?

Ever trust somebody with your gear and when you return the person you trusted and your gear are gone?

Most of these I haven't had the misfortune of experiencing. Life traveling is full of uncertainty which sets up the opportunities to do dumb things.


----------



## TheYoungRunaway (Jan 29, 2016)

I just started traveling today, hahaha.


7xMichael said:


> C'mon @TheYoungRunaway, unless you started traveling last month there must be something you've done more dumb than missing the bus.
> 
> Have you ever drank your piss jug yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, grab your piss jug and up the ante

Dude, you're going to do ten more stupid things in the next week.


----------



## TheYoungRunaway (Jan 29, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Well, grap your piss jug and up the ante
> 
> Dude, you're going to do ten more stupid things in the next week.


Oh man I know. I can't wait, haha. As long as the rest of it is somewhere a little fuckin warmer. The Midwest is hell this time of year. I don't know how thw homebums do it here.


----------



## warlo (Jan 29, 2016)

happens all the time,that's why hitchhiking is my favorite option, there's no timetables


----------



## OstrichJockey (Jan 29, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> C'mon @TheYoungRunaway, unless you started traveling last month there must be something you've done more dumb than missing the bus.
> 
> Have you ever drank your piss jug yet?
> 
> ...



Good times, I've done most of those.

Lost a leather jacket that I had for years when it flew out of the back of a pick up truck with 160 dollars in it, stashed my pack in the woods while evading police then froze my ass off because I couldn't re-find my pack until morning, didn't "Just Say No" to a Chinese buffet dumpster (don't fuckin' do it.).

That doesn't even scratch the surface.

I missed a Greyhound bus once too. Met a traveler girl who missed her bus as well, we both got kicked out of the Greyhound station and the cops called on us, and while waiting for a new shift to come in we broke into a warehouse and smoked dope. She got off dope, got off the streets, did real fuckin' good for herself - wanted me to come stay with her. Definitely one of the dumber things I've done to say no. Don't let any opportunities pass you by, bro.


----------



## Tony Pro (Jan 29, 2016)

The stupidest thing I've done while traveling is beat myself up over things like that, especially petty financial losses. I once opted to cancel a quasi-spiritual pilgrimage to Tintern Abbey instead spending almost two days retracing my steps just to look my favorite shirt which had fallen off my pack. Beating myself up the whole time, telling songbirds to fuck off. 
Always in retrospect I think "that shouldn't have spoiled my trip as much as it did." 
I'm probably not going to stop doing it. It's hard to resist hating the world sometimes, especially when $20 seems like a fortune.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 29, 2016)

I know there are many dumb things I've done which I'm not remembering at the moment but all this talk of not being able to find something I stashed reminded me of something that happened when I first started traveling.

this was in costa rica. I had run out of money and had to sleep on the beach. it was a Friday night I think, and I could see a lot of sketchy characters lurking around. somehow, I thought it would be a good idea to bury my passport in the sand (my logic was in case I got jumped at least they wouldn't take that). Next morning, I couldn't find where I had buried it...spent half a day digging holes. maybe someone had seen the spot I had buried it or maybe I was just too stupid to remember where. I dunno.......but later in the night, I DID awake to someone walking off with my pack down the beach. chased them down with machete in hand and got it back tho! that's when I learned how you always sleep ON your pack and/or tie it yourself to prevent that. seems like common sense now, but yea.....greenie mistakes


----------



## OstrichJockey (Jan 29, 2016)

Touching on the tying your pack to you thing, if you have nice shoes and you're sleeping on the streets in a shitty area, a tip I got my first day traveling: Watch out for people stealing them right off your feet. Take them off and hold them, keep them in your pack, or lace them up tight.

Also to keep your cash spread out. Don't keep it all in your wallet in your pocket. Perhaps some in your pack, some in your sock, etc...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2016)

i took a bus to the slabs one year from austin, tx, with a transfer in san antonio. fell asleep on the way to SA and woke up at the mexican border.

by the way, if you miss a bus or transfer, greyhound is *supposed* to issue you another ticket. at least once. they might charge you a fee the second time (on the same trip). but who knows, it's part of their employee training to make sure they all act like complete assholes.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 29, 2016)

Theres another thread about dumb stuff people have done.
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/whats-the-dumbest-thing-you-have-ever-done.25296/


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 29, 2016)

I took a shit in the woods, set up camp and then stepped in my shit


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 30, 2016)

Phillip Vance said:


> I took a shit in the woods, set up camp and then stepped in my shit


see, that's what you get! karma at its finest. always bury your shit! not your passport


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 30, 2016)

Believe ive done the piss jug thing. Maybe not even while traveling, just woke up liquor dry needing some fluids. One dumb thing was getting an amtrak to new mexico from penna in early earlyspring and taking a 20 dollar shit sleeping bag and freezing every night outside. One too was crossing the canadian border from us and forgetting i had a tin of resin and luckily canada is lax and we weren't arrested. Dont be young in tie dye trying to cross either


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 30, 2016)

I jumped a barbed wire fence and and


iamwhatiam said:


> see, that's what you get! karma at its finest. always bury your shit! not your passport


trust me i learned my lesson lol


----------

